# ITA received but IELTS expired



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

Dear members, I gave IELTS in Nov-17 and stands at 436 CRS. I received NOI from Ontario in August-2019 and submitted documents to Ontario. IELTS got expired in Nov- 2019 but received OINP approval and CRS got updated to 1036.

Yesterday, I received ITA and now I am really worried if I should accept ITA and proceed with document submission with the expired IELTS? Though it is clearly mentioned in ITA letter that during document submission IELTS should not have expired.

However, my profile in CIC is still active and not showing as ineligible due to IELTS already expired.

1) Let's say, I again give IELTS and scores a minimum of 6 in all modules, CRS will be dropped approximately to 380 now. Shall I proceed and accept ITA, as ITA is received post receiving PNP from Ontario?

2) As my profile is still active and not yet ineligible/deferred, Will new IELTS results be acceptable for ITA ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the Government of Canada website say about your situation? I’m assuming you have not already tried this, yes?

(hint: click on the link for the answer to your concern)


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks Mod for sharing the link. It was helpful. Sometimes, it feels like finding a needle in hay.
The site says, for FSW minimum of CLB 7 should be maintained in case existing ielts is expired in all four abilities i.e. minimum 6 in each module.

I am in dilemma, during APR shall I proactively submit new IELTS result along with Letter of explanation or wait if authorities request for additional supporting documents ?


----------

